# Pop Up Tent Durability?



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a eskimo 6 man pop up and have used it all of a day and a half and the lining on the inside is starting to separate or delaminate. It looks like a bear has slashed the two doors and there is a lot of what look like scratch marks all over the walls. Just wondering if this is normal or if anyone else has had similar issues? Thanks!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd be taking that thing back! Sounds like the walls may have been damaged before you even got it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a first year Eskimo QF3. It is on it'd 4th year of use.
No problems with the fabric at all.
Take it back.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you pull your tent out and let it dry after each use or not worry about it? I have been doing that but I don't think that should be a problem, should it?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

50cal said:


> Do you pull your tent out and let it dry after each use or not worry about it? I have been doing that but I don't think that should be a problem, should it?


You'd be surprised how bad it is for tent fabric to put it away wet. Mildew will eat the material in no time at all. Hopefully this isn't the case with yours, and you just got a lemon.


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry, I did not clarify on that one but I have been pulling it out each time and letting it dry out.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had two eskimos now, and no problems.

I would take it back.........any photos????


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought the 3 man Eskimo tent this year and I have used about 15 times. Sure there is a little bit of damage but I am pretty tough on my equipment. After hearing your story I can see that mine is caused by abuse, and yours really does sound like something you should return. Still I can't remember how I fished without it and I would buy one again in a heart beat. Good luck.


----------

